# Displayport cables that support 1440p @ 144hz



## Homeless (Nov 30, 2016)

Does anyone know of any 10ft long displayport cables that support 2560x1440 @ 144-165hz?  I've had a hard time finding one at that specific length that can guarantee the level of bandwidth needed to support this resolution.


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2016)

It should just be a case of buying a good quality cable, much like with HDMI cables. Don't pay ridiculous money for it, though.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 30, 2016)

qubit said:


> It should just be a case of buying a good quality cable, much like with HDMI cables. Don't pay ridiculous money for it, though.



I've had failures with miniDP cables even from decent priced ones. They simply go out of sync and screen drops... that ain't some case with some image quality claims etc...

There is a certified cable list on DP site.


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2016)

Those certified ones should work.


----------



## Homeless (Nov 30, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I've had failures with miniDP cables even from decent priced ones. They simply go out of sync and screen drops... that ain't some case with some image quality claims etc...
> 
> There is a certified cable list on DP site.



I'll give this site a shot, thanks


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 1, 2016)

Must have watch too much porn. Everytime Double Penetration comes to my mind.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2016)

You want a DisplayPort 1.2 (HBR2) compatible cable.  Here's the one I'd buy:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005H3Q5E0/?tag=tec06d-20

If you want certified:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0011ZQLYM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 1, 2016)

Hopefully you are still deciding and will buy the only cable worth owing, Accell.  If not oh well it should work for awhile and probably cost more.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098HVXVQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Homeless (Dec 2, 2016)

nomdeplume said:


> Hopefully you are still deciding and will buy the only cable worth owing, Accell.  If not oh well it should work for awhile and probably cost more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098HVXVQ/?tag=tec06d-20



Just confirming that this is the cable I bought and it does support 1440p@144hz flawlessly


----------

